# Sepang Blue S3 - She is here!



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Little introduction, I live in Ontario and Quebec. I used to own an A3 2006 2.0T with APR stage 2. 

Last year we secured a spot for the new S3 and thinking that it was to replace my old A3 but couldn't wait and I needed a bigger vehicle so exchange the old one for a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel. Love the diesel Jeep btw. 

Got the 1st allocation at my dealer and 5 min later we placed our order.

Audi S3 Technik, Sepang Blue with black interior, magnetic ride and LED Headlight but not the Technology package (the girlfriend doesn't like the adaptive cruise). She is not even sure she will like the car since it's not a manual shifter. But the car is going to be her's now.

The car has landed at my dealer last friday and we are picking it up TODAY!!!!!! 

I got into a little fight with her brother few weeks ago, he own a 2007 Porsche 911 Carrera 4 and was telling him that on acceleration the Audi is faster then his. He refuse to acknowledge.

This is what my sales rep sent me on friday.


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

Congrats. Great looking color!


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Whoa, congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice!!! I want to see more pictures....
Love that blue!!!
I'm thinking about one of these for next year....
My BMW 328i drives great but it's a little slow....
It's either this or an M235i
Hum.....
Congrats 
When do you pick her up?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice! Another 6-7months I'll have one in the garage. :banghead:


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats on the car! I can barely hold my excitement for my car when it arrives in October! Doesn't help that I'm in Ontario as well and you are fairly close to me!!! 

You placed an order last year?? Wow! You ordered really early!


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Picking her up this evening. I will definitely take more pictures. 

Hasek, the M235i is a really nice machine, and I think it even comes in manual transmission  You never go wrong with a BMW. We are just fans of Audi. I visited the BMW museum few years ago in Munich. Cool experience. The best was assisting in the delivery of a new car straight out of the plant. The sound of the M3 pace car is just ridiculous inside. I will try to find the video.

lilmira, I know the feeling. We ordered the car over a year ago. Well, secure our spot, I should say. hang in there.


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

I did a European delivery with this one and it was an amazing experience... If I went with M235i that the only way I would do it....

Try an stake some videos ever of the S3

can't wait to see it later 

Congrats


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, I was on the list since Oct but Audi decided to throw me a curve ball with the ss seats fiasco. Oh well, nothing I can do. The S3 is still the car in the market that fits my need. If they push my button one more time, I might just jump ship to GLA45.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

*Picked her up tonight!*

Finally!!! Got the car after 1 year of waiting.

It is so much fun to drive. Everyone working at the dealer were outside taking pictures of the car when we showed up.

Here are just a few of the shots I took. Not the best ones.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

lilmira said:


> Yeah, I was on the list since Oct but Audi decided to throw me a curve ball with the ss seats fiasco. Oh well, nothing I can do. The S3 is still the car in the market that fits my need. If they push my button one more time, I might just jump ship to GLA45.


I did considered the CLA45 AMG, especially that it was available at the time I did secure my spot for the S3 last year. But trust me, It is worth the wait. What a car!


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

looks awesome opcorn:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Congrats. Love the Sepang. Enjoy the drive!


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*We Have A Winner!*

Congrats – a beauty in a beautiful shade of blue! :thumbup:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

fantome said:


> Finally!!! Got the car after 1 year of waiting.
> 
> It is so much fun to drive. Everyone working at the dealer were outside taking pictures of the car when we showed up.
> 
> Here are just a few of the shots I took. Not the best ones.


I want MORE!!!
Lol
Interior maybe?
opcorn:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Hasek9339 said:


> I want MORE!!!
> Lol
> Interior maybe?
> opcorn:


yeah i want to know if the interior has the white inserts like the demo i drove. not listed on the configurator

congrats :thumbup:


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Maitre Absolut said:


> yeah i want to know if the interior has the white inserts like the demo i drove. not listed on the configurator
> 
> congrats :thumbup:


Thanks everyone.

Interior pictures coming in few minutes. 

Absolut, not sure what white inserts you are talking about? Is it the LEDs around the B&O speakers and around the cup holders? If so, yes it is there. I also got a pictures of the DRL,
the picture does not do them justice. What a look! And as for the LED headlights, WOW those are bright!


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

*More pics!*


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

fantome said:


>


Holy large headrests batman!


----------



## RayAinsw (May 2, 2002)

*seat inserts?*



Maitre Absolut said:


> yeah i want to know if the interior has the white inserts like the demo i drove. not listed on the configurator
> 
> congrats :thumbup:


The only 'inserts' I have seen that might look like white are the gray \ silver ones - 
like the ones on a silver S3 I saw last Saturday - sold car, so just a couple of pics 
through the windows...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ray...yinteriorcrop_zps230f715a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ray...iorphoto3crop_zpsfe05d3ce.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ray...iorphoto2crop_zpse0ef7327.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The all black seats look way better than with the white or red inserts. They actually don't look too bad, I still want my ss seats though.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

RayAinsw said:


> The only 'inserts' I have seen that might look like white are the gray \ silver ones -
> like the ones on a silver S3 I saw last Saturday - sold car, so just a couple of pics
> through the windows...
> 
> ...


That's interesting, the silver inserts are actually silver in different areas than the magma red is red....I would've assumed that the same pieces of leather would be colored.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RayAinsw said:


> The only 'inserts' I have seen that might look like white are the gray \ silver ones -
> like the ones on a silver S3 I saw last Saturday - sold car, so just a couple of pics
> through the windows...
> 
> ...





jrwamp said:


> That's interesting, the silver inserts are actually silver in different areas than the magma red is red....I would've assumed that the same pieces of leather would be colored.


 Dafuq? I'm not surprised. I'm really not. I promise.

Audi, ever the prankster... :facepalm:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Dafuq? I'm not surprised. I'm really not. I promise.
> 
> Audi, ever the prankster... :facepalm:


Also, it confirms for me that I made the right call with all black. I can see those silver inserts getting dirty really quick with your butt being right in the middle of it. Dark unwashed jeans would love to make those blue.

But yeah, that's just extremely weird that it's not the same. I have a feeling that's going to surprise some people when they take their orders. The order guide I saw when I ordered mine had the silver in the same place as the magma red. :screwy:


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

jrwamp said:


> That's interesting, the silver inserts are actually silver in different areas than the magma red is red....I would've assumed that the same pieces of leather would be colored.


Iirc the one I test drove was more like the magma two tone theme, not like the one linked. I found it nicer than all black.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> Iirc the one I test drove was more like the magma two tone theme, not like the one linked. I found it nicer than all black.


Just wow. I wonder if the one shown here was a mis-build? Maybe some lucky sap will end up with a super sport seat mis-build?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> *Also, it confirms for me that I made the right call with all black.* I can see those silver inserts getting dirty really quick with your butt being right in the middle of it. Dark unwashed jeans would love to make those blue.
> 
> But yeah, that's just extremely weird that it's not the same. I have a feeling that's going to surprise some people when they take their orders. The order guide I saw when I ordered mine had the silver in the same place as the magma red. :screwy:


With the contrast stitching, I agree. I was back and forth between the two options when I was considering the SQ5, and I kept coming back to the all black looking a bit more polished overall since it had the contrast stitching.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

These white inserts look like the same position as magma. Original euro pics showed magma on the sides of the the cobra hood, but us spec has had the red or silver on the middle of the seats. Not sure why the change, but this is the same for both colors.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

EGainer said:


> These white inserts look like the same position as magma. Original euro pics showed magma on the sides of the the cobra hood, but us spec has had the red or silver on the middle of the seats. Not sure why the change, but this is the same for both colors.


All the magma red's I've seen have had the red on the "cobra hood."

Sounds like Audi screwing up to me! :laugh:
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG


Love the blue, I wish I could have convinced my wife on that color. I noticed that you have lighting around your cup holders, what package is that from? I don't have them on mine.


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

JGreen76 said:


> [/URL][/IMG
> 
> 
> Love the blue, I wish I could have convinced my wife on that color. I noticed that you have lighting around your cup holders, what package is that from? I don't have them on mine.


I was actually wondering the same thing after reading your post.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The convenience package gets the interior LED accent lighting. B&O brings the arcs over the front door speakers, but you need the convenience package (optional on P+, included on Prestige) to get the rest.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> The convenience package gets the interior LED accent lighting. B&O brings the arcs over the front door speakers, but you need the convenience package (optional on P+, included on Prestige) to get the rest.


I don't have the convenience pkg, but I do have the arcs over my BO and on my MMI knob.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

fantome said:


> Finally!!! Got the car after 1 year of waiting.
> 
> It is so much fun to drive. Everyone working at the dealer were outside taking pictures of the car when we showed up.
> 
> Here are just a few of the shots I took. Not the best ones.


Your car is BEAUTIFUL ! Wheels look great with that color. I am a big " Chemical Guys " fan would love to use their Lava Luminous Glow on that color.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR5EyzeX_tQ

How's the ride quality with magnetic ride and 19" wheels ?


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

The ride with the Magnetic ride and 19" wheel is actually comfortable. I was just on a not so well maintained back road and it's not that bad. It is not an ass beater. In comfort mode, it's more forgiving. In dynamic mode, you definitely feel that it is stiffer. On my previous A3, I installed the HR touring cup kit with 225/40R18 and you could feel every cracks on the road. So far I have nothing to complain about. 

Heading back to Quebec tomorrow, will have 8 hours to enjoy the drive behind the wheel  Just have to be careful with the right foot, not to get to heavy. It's pretty easy to exceed the "speed limit"


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

Wednesday, It is window tinting day.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*audi.com S3 Config & Ambient LED Lighting*



Dan Halen said:


> The convenience package gets the interior LED accent lighting. B&O brings the arcs over the front door speakers, but you need the convenience package (optional on P+, included on Prestige) to get the rest.


Unlike the A3, the S3 Config lists Ambient LED Lighting as standard for the Premium Plus, but also lists Lighting Package as part of the optional Convenience Package.

I'd be curious to read how that shakes out, a mis-print or perhaps the Ambient LED is a subset of the A3 Lighting Package.

Who knows? All I know is that the agency or the internal team responsible for the Audi.com car config should be fired, pure and simple.

The car is already arriving in dealerships and they still don't have the proper information and related images.

All of this information has most likely been available for at least a year.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Winters & RFTs*



fantome said:


> The ride with the Magnetic ride and 19" wheel is actually comfortable.


Curious to read what is your plan for winter tires, and if anyone else has had the experience of the MagRide & winter tire combination.

Also curious if anyone has outfitted their Audi with Run Flats, as I have Winter Performance RFTs with plenty of tread from my last car, a BMW E90.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Nice*



fantome said:


> Wednesday, It is window tinting day.


How dark? Also, Sepang is very close to Montego, which I had on my first E90. If you are in mood for a different brand of wax, try Dodo Juice Blue Velvet (hard wax) for the base, followed by a coat of Purple Haze (soft). Trust me, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

cgpublic said:


> How dark? Also, Sepang is very close to Montego, which I had on my first E90. If you are in mood for a different brand of wax, try Dodo Juice Blue Velvet (hard wax) for the base, followed by a coat of Purple Haze (soft). Trust me, you won't be disappointed.


I will probably go with 35% in the back and 50% for the front seats. See, in Quebec they have a law on tinted windows for the front doors. Even at 50% I will be an outlaw but cops they tolerate. You won't see a big difference from the front to the back. That's what I had on my previous Audi and it look sharp.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

cgpublic said:


> Curious to read what is your plan for winter tires, and if anyone else has had the experience of the MagRide & winter tire combination.
> 
> Also curious if anyone has outfitted their Audi with Run Flats, as I have Winter Performance RFTs with plenty of tread from my last car, a BMW E90.


I already made my mind on winters. I ordered 18" Enkei wheels EKM3 on Hyper Silver with 225/40R18 Pirelli Sottozero 3. I might change the wheels for the Dai Replica R36 in 18" (the same style as the ones that came with the car). 

Why the Pirelli? I did my research and the came on top. At 1st I was going to go with an ice tire like the Nokian Hakka R2 or the Michelin X-Ice Xi3 but would of lost in drivability. The blocks on the tires are really soft so it give less feed back on the steering. 

So I looked at high performance winter tires. Michelin Pilot Alpin PA4 is supposed to be the top one in that section but more often then not, the Pirelli was coming on top of the Michelin in a review. And the Michelin is $307 compared to the Pirelli at $237. With this kind of tires, you won't sacrifice the drivability. It is a real HP tire with a speed rating of 240Km/h or 150mph

It was a no brainer to me.

Also, The Sottozero 3 is supposed to have a better performance in deep snow compared to the Sottozero 2. I saw a lot of complains on the SZ 2 about his performance in snow which seemed to be address by Pirelli in their SZ 3


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

nice car  eace:


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

tekmo said:


> nice car  eace:


Thank you!

I saw a picture of a Daytona Grey one. Yours must look really nice too. I like that Grey


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cgpublic said:


> Unlike the A3, the S3 Config lists Ambient LED Lighting as standard for the Premium Plus, but also lists Lighting Package as part of the optional Convenience Package.


JGreen76's car says the S3 configurator is wrong.


----------



## fantome (Dec 8, 2012)

cgpublic said:


> Curious to read what is your plan for winter tires, and if anyone else has had the experience of the MagRide & winter tire combination.
> 
> Also curious if anyone has outfitted their Audi with Run Flats, as I have Winter Performance RFTs with plenty of tread from my last car, a BMW E90.


Hi cgpublic,

After consideration and more reading, I am ordering a different set of winter tires. I decided to go with the Nokian Hakka R2 on 18 inch wheels. The drivability supposed to be just a little less accurate then a UHP winter tire. Where it gain it's on deep snow and ice performance. We just got a house north of Quebec city and the amount of snow we get up there in a year is just ridiculous. I had to go with the BEST for the best car on the road 

Here is a pic of the wheels










Total price in canadian $ = $2137


----------

